
Schmidt Didn’t Want to Build Chrome Initially - cryptozeus
https://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/07/09/sun-valley-schmidt-didnt-want-to-build-chrome-initially-he-says/?mod=rsswn
======
cryptozeus
*Google if u r hit with paywall

